# Seeking Medical Coding position - Richmond, VA



## opolski (Nov 24, 2009)

EMPLOYMENT
	2007-Present Billing Specialist, Pediatric Dentistry and Orthodontics
	Posting of encounters using CDT codes
	Appeal Letters to insurance companies
	Paper and Electronic billing of Insurance companies
	Reviewing and correcting errors due to posting incorrectly and insurance and referral issues.
	Support for pc and network issues.  Troubleshooting.

2004-2007 Billing Specialist, Commonwealth Dermatology
	Posting of payments from Insurance (EOBs) and Patients
	Posting of encounters using CPT and ICD-9
	Appeal Letters to insurance companies
	Paper and Electronic billing of Insurance companies
	Collection letters to delinquent patient accounts (60 – 90 days past due)
	Reviewing and correcting errors due to posting incorrectly and insurance and referral issues.
	Support for pc and network issues.  Troubleshooting.

2004-2004 Front Desk, Commonwealth Dermatology
	Patient Registration, Check in, Check out, Scheduling

2002-2003 Program Support Specialist III, University of Virginia
	Clerical duties
	Technical support of Urology Department
	Assigned Tickets for Department on Remedy
	HIPPA / Data Security agreements and monitoring of user software
	Support of IDX mainframe connectivity
	Building on systems based on Standard PC builds (Ghosting)
	HTML / JavaScript of web site http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/urology and Intranet
	Medical Billing Department pulling and compiling of documents to support charges billed to insurance
	Scheduling and coordinating of Group Scheduling Appointments, a program created by Dr. Ed Noffsinger

Please contact me at opolskij@hotmail.com


----------

